# OMG Fedor just lost!!



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

My boy, your boy, Fedor Emelianenko has just lost in the smeil finals of the World ***** Championships. Apparently he was being outgrappled and was losing the match 8-1. Fedor then knocked his Bulgarain foe down with a vicious strike earning him 4 points. Fedor would eventually lose on points 8-5 :sad02::sad02:

Here is a rough translation from a russian siteÔåäîð Åìåëüÿíåíêî ñåíñàöèîííî ïðîèãðàë â ïîëóôèíàëå ÷åìïèîíàòà ìèðà ïî áîåâîìó ñàìáî â Ñàíêò-Ïåòåðáóðãå

Fedor [Emelyanenko] sensationally lost in the semi-final of world championship on the combat of ***** (unarmed self-defense) in Saint Petersburg The best soldier of peace in the mixed single combats, the fourfold champion of peace of the combat of ***** the Russian of Fedor [Emelyanenko] today, on November 16, sensationally lost to Bulgarian good to Ivanov (5: 8) in the semi-final of weight category it is more than 100 kgf of world championship on the combat of *****, which passes to St. Petersburg [sportkomplekse] “anniversary” - and now it will dispute only bronze rewards. The motion of struggle and commentary to the defeat from Fedor [Emelyanenko] himself transmits the special correspondent of the agency of sport information “entire sport”. In the first circle the Russian, to whom they the day before entrusted the highest reward to the international federation of the amateurish of *****; order “for the merits” - easily it broke down resistance of the Czech of Camil [Khrobak], having before the appointed time conquered by painful method. But here in the semi-final duel with the Bulgarian [Blagoem] by Ivanov in it arose problems. Ivanov, who yesterday won bronze medal in the sport of *****, clearly exceeded [Emelyanenko] in the [bortsovskoy] technology and in the minute to the end of the duel conducted 8: 1. Russian could be gathered and sent rival into the knock-out, after earning four points. Larger in the remained time made could not be - and arbiter raised the hand of the Bulgarian of Ivanov. “I completely do not want to dispute my defeat, noted Fedor [Emelyanenko]. - It lost on business. Bulgarian - is more champion, but not “shock worker”, as we speak. Although I as a whole do not consider that I badly manage [bortsovskoy] technology. Nevertheless, into one of the moments I could not block working seizure, and Ivanov could conduct a good thrust. Subsequently to win back this delay in me no longer came out”. Thus, in the finale of world championship on the combat of ***** in the weight category of more than 100 kgf will be encountered Bulgarian good Ivanov and Stefan Janos from Germany.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh damn.. that sucks..

When was the last time Fedor lost a ***** match?


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

like 8 years ago? fedor would be pissed
can u post russian site?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

First Randy, now Fedor? Well as long as Fedor still dominates in MMA, I'm good. Props to Ivanov for taking out a robot, he almost did the last time too.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> First Randy, now Fedor? Well as long as Fedor still dominates in MMA, I'm good. Props to Ivanov for taking out a robot.


i can see fedor winning a rematch lol ! man he will be pissed


----------



## MartorDR (Nov 8, 2008)

should have signed with the UFC and this would have never happened:thumb02:


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

lol true man i wont to see a video!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What a world 24 hours make turns out Randy isnt the only one who doesnt look as invincable anymore.


----------



## Tilen (Jun 20, 2007)

this translation is hilarious :happy01:

Fedor -


> The best soldier of peace


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

loool i am trying to find a video


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> What a world 24 hours make turns out Randy isnt the only one who doesnt look as invincable anymore.


When has randy ever looked invincible?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Meh, I saw the Arona fight so this isn't the first time I've seen him lose on points.

But yeah, if he ever gets tapped, choked or KTFO, then I'll be wondering WTF is up.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor lost in ***** I'm not sure why that's a big deal.

But I will say I'm curious as to who this guy who beat him is.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

because Fedor doesn't lose? In ***** and in general?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea honestly though losing in a ***** event when he's probably focused on Arlovski doesn't mean much to me.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

I just got married and Randy and Fedor have both lost...this is a day a very mixed emotions but meh...IM MARRIED AND THATS WHAT MATTERSS WOOT. 

Sucks that they both lost but IMO Randy showed Lesnar really has just sub par wrestling as Randy was able to constantly reposition and get the upper hand and control fairly well and what it came down to was Brock relies completely on his size and power advantage. 

It sounds like Fedor just had a bad day though and IMO takes it in a rrematch.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Yea honestly though losing in a ***** event when he's probably focused on Arlovski doesn't mean much to me.


Thats the thing with fedor it would be the other way around though. ***** comes first mma comes second


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=20h6lPkERJs
That was the only match I could see involving Fedor and Ivanov, looks like Fedor would whip his ass on a good day.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

yorT said:


> When has randy ever looked invincible?


 Depends who you ask Yort are you forgetting a couple months ago how before the Lesnar fight was announced Randy was god? 

Can somebody explain to me the general rules of Combat *****? I know it involves Grappling and striking but is it basically like Submision Wrestling with strikes or what?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Randy loses and Fedor loses.

If Nog ends up losing, then I am going to need a Paxil the size of a hockey puck.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Meh, I saw the Arona fight so this isn't the first time I've seen him lose on points.
> 
> But yeah, if he ever gets tapped, choked or KTFO, then I'll be wondering WTF is up.


Eh, the Arona fight could have gone either way, IMO.




Emericanaddict said:


> I just got married and Randy and Fedor have both lost...this is a day a very mixed emotions but meh...IM MARRIED AND THATS WHAT MATTERSS WOOT.
> 
> Sucks that they both lost but IMO Randy showed Lesnar really has just sub par wrestling as Randy was able to constantly reposition and get the upper hand and control fairly well and what it came down to was Brock relies completely on his size and power advantage.
> 
> It sounds like Fedor just had a bad day though and IMO takes it in a rrematch.


Congrats on your marriage man, best of luck!


Sucks that Fedor lost a ***** match, hopefully the video turns-up online so we can see what exactly went down. WTF does this mean:

"Bulgarian - is more champion, but not “shock worker”, as we speak. Although I as a whole do not consider that I badly manage [bortsovskoy] technology."


:laugh:


Fedor's bound to lose some day, and I'm totally fine with that. That said, he'll remain my favourite fighter ever.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I wonder if this is a sign of things to come in the Fedor/Arlovski match?


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

no way aa beats fedor


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Man, if Nog or Fedor lose in MMA, I will become so disillusioned that I'll have to start going to temple. :boo01:


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

GKY said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=20h6lPkERJs
> That was the only match I could see involving Fedor and Ivanov, looks like Fedor would whip his ass on a good day.


I don't understand the rules.

Even if Fedor loses in MMA, no one will ever be able to take his mystique away from him. Even when his time passes, he has still accomplished what he has accomplished. :thumb02:

I hope he never loses in MMA though. One loss in ***** in 8 years isn't so bad.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

In ***** if you get thrown, your opponent gets points, Fedor just wasn't able to get more points in time by the end..

We've seen Fedor get put on the floor in MMA before, it's not as much of a big deal as it is in *****, from what I gather. Fedor is still King.

This doesn't make me DOUBT him in the slightest.


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

GKY said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=20h6lPkERJs
> That was the only match I could see involving Fedor and Ivanov, looks like Fedor would whip his ass on a good day.



Whats crazy about this fight, is that Fedor was sick for that match (he had the flu) and the only reason he didnt withdraw was because Putin was watching the event live. So thats why he didnt look amazing there.

I do want to see the fight from today. However, I am sure it will turn up soon.


----------



## Robbsville (Sep 13, 2008)

I think if we play this one cool guys no one will notice, mostly because no one knows what ***** is and no one can speak Russian.

PS What the hell is *****?


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow he lost!


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is a rough translating of how it went.


> After feeling each other out for a minute Fedor tries to execute the hip throw - Ivanov escapes it in last second. Fedor manages to score 1 point with another successful move. A little bit later Ivanov gets the knockdown count which give 4 more points to Fedor. At the end of the fight Ivanov manages to throw Fedor and execute a holddown (?) each worth 4 points. Last minute of fight was super intense Fedor was attacking constantly with bunch of strike combination that were landing. But with final whistle came first lost in many years for Fedor.


Apparently, Fedors opponent for bronze title - surrendered the medal. probably not wanted to be personally involved in Fedor's rage 
Fedor commented that it was fair fight and he made some mistakes, Ivanov is known more for his grappling skills in ***** than for striking.
In those rules 4 points were awarded for clean throw and 20 second hold. Strikes virtually dont cound except for knockdowns and KOs.
People who were there say that Fedor didn't look were good started to gas a little in 3rd minute , apparently day before the fight he came for Thailand were he was shooting the movie

















In other words looks like he almost didn't train for that event.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> I think if we play this one cool guys no one will notice, mostly because no one knows what ***** is and no one can speak Russian.


Well, I definitely do:thumb02: It's my native:thumb02:


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Fedor another in the long line of mma fighters who've gone on to be awesome film stars! (sarcasm) ;D


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I wonder if Van Damme gave Fedor some acting tips?


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I wonder if Van Damme gave Fedor some acting tips?


omg that is awesome i want to set that as my desktop


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

fedor will def get an Oscar


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Fedor looks hilarious with the bazooka. He holds it like he is giving all his power into the shot haha


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Brock's victory really shook Fedor up. 

Fedor wants no part of Brock.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Hellboy said:


> Brock's victory really shook Fedor up.
> 
> Fedor wants no part of Brock.


:confused02::confused05::fight02::sign04::drink02::happy02::fight03::shame02::sarcastic05:

I think that about sums it up.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I feel alot less heartbroken now that I read teh thread. The guy beat him in the last minute or so, didn't dominate him like I thought. Whew


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im not going back to read this thread again but am I mistaken because I thought it said earlier in here that Fedor was being dominated at the start and then was coming back hard at the end but ran out of time?


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

i've seen the video... cell phone made shitty quality - they were just going back and forth basically nothing special. Throw and hold looked good, i didn't see where knockdown happened but in MMA you know what it would mean for Mr. Ivanov 
That's how he looks like









http://mmalinker.com/xViewer.php?vidid=10127&vidt=i their fight from last year... you can see Ivanov is not a throwing dummy


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Zemelya said:


>


This is what happens when you walk on Fyodor's lawn.


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

Heres the video of him losing from youtube, I think its from sherdog judging by the name of the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uqke_ETJ3fk&eurl=http://promma.info/?p=4313


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Might be the best thing that ever happened to Fedor's motivation.

He's gonna come back stronger from this, in both MMA and *****.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

ye ***** really means a lot of shit to fedor .. he will come back stronger and beat the shit out of aa


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I really tried to watch the video and I made it like 2 minuts in, that is the most boring fight in history.


----------

